# Imprimir PCB´S en forma directa



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2007)

El titulo real del post deberia ser: Como imprimir PCB´S en forma directa o como destrozar una impresora de chorro de tinta

Lean esto como generador de ideas

http://techref.massmind.org/techref/pcb/etch/directinkjetresist.htm
http://techref.massmind.org/techref/pcb/etch/c84-st.htm


----------



## ciri (Dic 15, 2007)

UUUU:.. de no avivarme antes!.

ahora tengo que buscar otro container con 15 impresoras para probar eso!.

no es mala la idea..

Pero a chorro, no se corre la tinta?.. veo que no, pero tengo que probarlo..


----------



## mabauti (Dic 15, 2007)

Se ve que ese tipo odiaba a su impresora inkjet


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 15, 2007)

uff la verdad que nos ahorriamos millones de horas con este artilugio!


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 15, 2007)

si se logran buenos resultados sería super cómodo, ya me pongo a buscar alguna impresora vieja como para probar...


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 15, 2007)

y no sirve con las laser?


----------



## Dano (Dic 15, 2007)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> UUUU:.. de no avivarme antes!.
> 
> ahora tengo que buscar otro container con 15 impresoras para probar eso!.
> 
> ...



Si mal no recuerdo esos link los ví en un mensaje de MaMu (hace tiempo que no nos visitas  , no sabemos ninguna noticia tuya) hace mucho tiempo.

La impresora usa cartuchos especiales con tinta especial para que no se corra.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2007)

> Si mal no recuerdo esos link los ví en un mensaje de MaMu (hace tiempo que no nos visitas  , no sabemos ninguna noticia tuya) hace mucho tiempo.



Cierto, al ver el comentario de Dano busque y encontre que este link ya lo habia colocado MaMu, Sorry !



> La impresora usa cartuchos especiales con tinta especial para que no se corra.



La tinta la trabaja cualquier reciclador de cartucho InkJet, es tinta para interperie, UV o para plotter.

Seria mas facil reformar las impresoras de CD´S, DVD´S, ya vienen para imprimir  sobre superficies planas.


----------



## ciri (Dic 15, 2007)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Si mal no recuerdo esos link los ví en un mensaje de MaMu (hace tiempo que no nos visitas  , no sabemos ninguna noticia tuya) hace mucho tiempo.
> 
> La impresora usa cartuchos especiales con tinta especial para que no se corra.
> 
> Saludos



Que es tinta? como para imprimir fotos?


----------



## jalva (Ene 2, 2009)

Fogonazo:
Se me ocurren algunas cosas para implementar la "impresión".
1- La altura de la cabeza de impresion debe estar muy bien ajustada, sino chocaría o quedaría muy lejos.
2- Asegurarse que la tinta sea indeleble (waterproof).
3- hay que usarla seguido ya que la tinta se seca y adios cabezal...

Se podría usar una HP con solo cartucho negro de modo de hacer mas fácil el uso...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 2, 2009)

Para mi habría que empezar a ver que complicaciones técnicas (mecánicas) se plantean como por ejemplo:

- Como hacer para que la impresora imprima en la superficie de cobre en forma horizontal.
- La altura de las cabezas de impresión como planteó jalva (muy importante).
- Como hacer para que los cabezales no se sequen.

La verdad este método para hacer placas es bastante interesante pero a la vez plantea bastantes problemas.


----------



## jalva (Mar 4, 2009)

Moyano ( no el camionero, mal chiste argentino, perdon....) y todo aquel que quiera romper una impresora.
Me compre una Epson T23 a 44 dólares y le encontre lo siguiente:

La altura del cabezal no es problema ya que el papel se empuja de arriba hacia abajo por  unos rodillos a lo largo de todo lo ancho de la impresora, por supuesto el cabezal imprime en forma vertical hacia abajo, la altura del cabezal queda ajustada en forma automática.
Igualmente la altura del cabezal NO debe ser cero , es decir el cabezal No toca el papel, esto se evidencia en que algunas impresiones de "calidad" insumen mucha tinta y si el cabezal rozara el papel este presentaría tinta "arrastrada". A pesar de esto la distancia es muy pequeña.

En cuanto a que el cabezal se seque no creo que haya otra forma que usar la impresora con frecuencia ya que en las Epson la tinta pasa por una "fibra" similar a la que se usa en la punta de los marcadores, la cual es porosa y permeable a la tinta permitiendo la circulacion de la misma.
Si la tinta indeleble se secara en algun tramo, adios cabezal.

Insisto, me parece que la mejor solución es una impresora del tipo Hp que usa el deposito de tinta + cabezal en una sola pieza y si se seca solo perdemos un cartucho.


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 8, 2009)

En este foro he encontrado algunos mensajes con dudas y temores, por las consecuencias de experimentar con una impresora y PCB. Y creo que esas dudas son producto de la falta de compresion del metodo que se explica. . . ¡porque esta en ingles! y que pereza da el leer, por eso me dedique a ver las foto, ¿ sera fotomontaje  ?

En el siguiente link, esta explicado: la fabricacion casera de la tinta, el metodo para imprimir, el metodo para secar la tinta, osea todas las dudas que nos genera el proceso, pero en !ESPAÑOL, , , ALELUYA¡

http://www.marcianitos.org/foro/showthread.php?t=5243


----------



## Monocromatic0 (Abr 7, 2009)

man05drake, el link que dejaste pide usuario y contraseña 

cual es?

gracias por toda la información muchachos =D

tengo una lexmark 1000 que pide a gritos que la desarme para imprimir mi pcb ^^


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 11, 2009)

Lo mas probable es que fue retirada la pagina del foro, porque no se requeria de claves para entrar.

Prueba con esta otra, tambien es la traduccion de la pagina original, solo le hacen falta las fotos:

http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=17667.0;wap2


----------



## Elvic (Abr 11, 2009)

saludos

pues aquí  pongo este enlaces sobre le tema PCB de forma directa , es de un foro, con el tema titulado *"Hacking A Printer To Directly Print PCB's"*, pero creo que tiene buena información, les puse este enlace porque en el aparecen unas fotos donde el se ve que meten la placa a un horno eléctrico, creo que con el fin de que la tinta no se desvanezca o corra, cuando se pase al ácido.

alguien sabe que tipo de tinta usa ?

pues he visto que menciona que se rellene los cartuchos de tinta indeleble y esto trae problemas con los cabezales de la impresora, bien si usa la misma tinta que trae los cartuchos sin necesidad de rellenarlos con otra clase de tinta seria ideal,

gracias 
suerT


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 11, 2009)

El metodo es muy bueno, notaron que alcanza hasta pistas de 1mm. Como si la mandaras a hacer.

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 15, 2009)

hola , me quieren dar una mano con una duda *y quizas se pueda hacer sin estropear una impresora *?

el tema es que yo no tengo impresora para probar.

si uds. pueden hacer la siguiente prueba avanzamos con el tema:

junten varias hojas de impresora, no se 10 o 15 hojas, *hasta hacer el grosor de una plaqueta de pertinax o un poquito mas,* y peguenlas , con fijarlas un poco con un poco de cinta scotch a los lados para que no se muevan alcanza.
juntenlas como les muestro en el dibujo y prueben varias vveces a ver si la impresora toma ok.
si me confirman 2 o 3 que probaron y va ok, seguimos .

les mando el dibujo, la idea es que el borde de entrada de la hoja sea suave para que no choque contra el cabezal.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 15, 2009)

Hola Fernando

No es mala la idea, pero hace falta una laser que tenga carga por un lado y salida por el otro (tipo fotocopiadora aunque no todas sean así).
Si es de las que hacen dar vuelta la hoja (cargay salida frontales) va a ser difícil que doblen todas las hojas juntas, y más difícil que doblen el pertinax   
Digo que sea laser porque no creo que la tinta de las otras soporte el baño en percloruro sin saltarse.

Si te fijás en uno de los posts que mandó Fogonazo más arriba, hay gente que destripó una laser y la transformadorrmó en una especie de plotter para hacer esto. Esa es la solución que se viene aplicando. Si no, como ya dijeron acá también, habrá que buscar una de las que pueden imprimir CDs, que tienen el espesor de una placa, aunque te acota el tamaño. Igual te permite imprimir la mayoría de los circuitos, calculo.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 15, 2009)

hola, sabes que si, la ultima impresora que tuve entraba por arriba el papel y claro , doblaba 90 grados.
no recordaba.

no hay impresoras que entre por atras como dibuje ?


----------



## Cacho (Abr 15, 2009)

Y... la verdad no se me courre una manera más simple que las que imprimen CDs o las que traigan la opción de imprimir sobres. No conozco esos modelos de impresoras (salvo una vieja y malísima HP500 que imprimía sobres), así que si alguien sabe de uno....

Acá hay una imprimiendo un CD (un poco de comprensión, es un gif animado nomás).

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 15, 2009)

yo voy a ver si me acuerdo cuando pase por una casa de venta de electrodomestiocos a ver si hay algun modelo de impresora que entre y slaga el papel sin doblarlo..............tiene que ser laser si o si por la tinta, no ?


----------



## Cacho (Abr 15, 2009)

Las laser usan toner (como el de las fotocopiadoras) para imprimir. Eso seguro que aguanta.
Hasta donde sé, la tinta de las de chorro no soporta (o no muy bien) todo el proceso del baño en percloruro y se termina echando a perder la plaqueta.

Quizá alguien tenga un poco más de data del asunto.

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Abr 16, 2009)

La tinta que se puede usar es la de Rotring que es una suspensión de polvillo negro en agua. 
Normalmente se usa sobre papel vegetal y si al dibujar te pasás un poquito es cuestión de dejar 
secar un rato, o apurar un poco con calor, y raspar el error con una hoja de afeitar despacito. 
Por eso pienso que debería resistir el ataque (77) del percloruro. 

Saludos

Para fernandob: 

Si te vas a alguna casa que venda rezagos, como en Ecuador al 400 en Once (BsAs), podés encontrar 
impresoras casi nuevas por apenas unos dólares.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 16, 2009)

una fotocopiadora que se trague cartulina o algo un poco gordo y un poco de manualidad, aqui les va la idea.


----------



## gca (Abr 19, 2009)

La otra ves le arregle a una familia amiga una lectora de cd y a cambio(como es amiga no le pedi nada) me dio una impresora a chorro de tinta vieja que no usaban y como yo tampoco la necesitaba la utilice para reformarla e implementar esto, les comento es una Epson Stylus 300 EPC/P 2 . A esta tube que hacerle una reforma a la misma sin contar los implementos de madera que hice, pero a la misma solo le modifique una cosa. Como me la dieron ase poco ni tinta tenia la eh probado con la tinta comun y poca que tenia y ahora muestro un video con muy buenos resultados, con una tinta indeleble andara de lujo seguro.
Lo bueno de este modelo Epson es que se puede regular la altura del cabezal al antojo por lo que lo pude poner para poder imprimir placas de 1 mm aprox.

Aca dejo el video:
YouTube - imprimir PCB directas Epson

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Abr 19, 2009)

Muy bueno kiuKIV! Una gran comodidad realmente y un ahorro de tiempo importante. Conseguí hace unos días una Epson 400, espero poder hacerlo también...

Saludos


----------



## gca (Abr 19, 2009)

Jeje me puse a hacerlo porque soy un asco con el metodo de la plancha, sin contar que se la saco a mi vieja que la tiene hace como 10 años y no calienta mucho ya, asi que ahora voy a realizarla mucho mas rapidas y presisas . 
Espero que puedas modificarla exitosamente que seguro es muy parecida a mi modelo y vas a poder sin problema.
Gracias por el post que me inspiro.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 19, 2009)

hola, muy bueno , comenta el tema DE QUE TINTA USAS y el resultado .

un saludo


----------



## gca (Abr 20, 2009)

Si ahora voy a ir a averiguar las tintas disponibles y la que mejor resultado me de y comento los resultados obtenidos.

Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 20, 2009)

Por fin alguien del foro que le salió el método de las impresoras ! felicitaciones ya me voy a poner en campaña de conseguir una de corro de tinta para experimentar.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (May 23, 2009)

Hace como una hora que hice una placa con el metodo de imprimir el circuito en una impresora laser, ya lo ataque con cloruro ferrico pero no puedo sacar del todo el toner y no quiero usar acetona. Probe con:
Alcohol etilico
Alcohol isopropilico
Detergente
Jabon liquido
Lavandina
W200

Ya habia hecho una placa con este metodo pero saque el toner con alcohol sin problemas, alguien me dice como puedo hacer? Les dejo una foto sacada con el celu  de cómo va.
Gracias


----------



## Traviato (May 23, 2009)

Con tricloroetileno sale perfectamente.

*Este producto es peligroso tanto por inhalación como por absorción por la piel*. Así que ya sabes: guantes y ventilación suficiente.


----------



## Fortivo (May 23, 2009)

hola amigos , perdonar si piso el post pero , ¿Porque no quieres utilizar acetona?

es una duda, un saludo.


----------



## Blacksnake84 (May 23, 2009)

otra opcion es usar una lija muy fina, y para que no quede manchada del polvo lijala bajo el chorro de agua


----------



## @f2504 (May 23, 2009)

hola,
yo he usado la misma lana de acero que uso para limpiarla antes de imprimirla en la baquela...
eso y agua del grifo... el toner sale perfectamente y la placa queda con muy buen acabado
AF


----------



## Vegetal Digital (May 23, 2009)

no quiero usar acetona por la simple razón de que no tengo, y como aquí en Argentina acaba de empezar un fin de semana largo por feriado, no encontrare una ferreteria abierta hasta el martes y quiero terminarlo para el lunes. Ahora mismo me voy a probar lo de la lana de acero.

Gracias a todos por responder


----------



## Fortivo (May 23, 2009)

haaa ok amigo pensaba que era malo o algo  con lija fina de agua sale tambien muy bien , un saludo.


----------



## ciri (May 23, 2009)

acetona!.. o el llamado "quita esmalte", que usan las chicas para limpiarse las uñas..


----------



## Vegetal Digital (May 23, 2009)

ciri tu consejo del quita esmalte funciono maravillosamente.
La lija fina también, además quedo con un brillo re bonito
mañana planeo probar el flux casero de fogonazo.
gracias a todos


----------



## ciri (May 24, 2009)

Bueno, el quita esmalte, es algo con asetona.. si conseguis asetona.. mejor..


----------



## alexus (May 24, 2009)

lija, quita esmalte, trincheta (cutter/cortatodo), etc.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 7, 2009)

La lija no disminuye el grosor de las pistas?


----------



## Blacksnake84 (Jun 7, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> La lija no disminuye el grosor de las pistas?




Si lo haces con el cuidado que se merece no pasa nada y aparte da una mejor superficie para soldar


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jun 7, 2009)

Casualmente hice una placa hoy, y yo uso lana de acero, es rápido y te queda el cobre limpio.
Por cierto, esta la hice con acetato, primera vez que lo uso, y el resultado fue mucho mejor, que con papel normal o satinado, y se despega sola así nos ahorramos el despegar el papel con los dedos  ...


----------



## mabauti (Jun 7, 2009)

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Casualmente hice una placa hoy, y yo uso lana de acero, es rápido y te queda el cobre limpio.
> Por cierto, esta la hice con acetato, primera vez que lo uso, y el resultado fue mucho mejor, que con papel normal o satinado, y se despega sola así nos ahorramos el despegar el papel con los dedos  ...



no está mal, que software usaste?

postea una foto cuan lo hagas con acetato para un ancho de pista de 1/5 a 1/8 del ancho de esa


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jun 7, 2009)

Uso proteus, ahí te dejo una imagen para que la compares con el PCB.

Algo que noté, es que pareciera que quedaran espacios sin tinta en la placa a la hora de hacer la transferencia con la plancha, y como era la primera vez que utilizaba el acetato, la tire así mismo en el acido sin retocar ni nada, y le dí por mas o menos 2 minutos de plancha, a diferencia con el papel que le daba por mas de 10 minutos, y despues de terminar el acido de hacer su trabajo, veo que no se comió el cobre donde parecia que no había tinta en el PCB, y creo que la diferencia con el papel es que el acetato no absorbe la tinta, y como la tinta es simplemente un liquido pigmentado, donde pareciera que no hay tinta, está presente el liquido que protege al pigmento, por lo tanto protege el cobre... Claro esta la hice, para probar nada mas, y el acetato que usé, aquí en venezuela le dicen transparencia, y fue fotocopiado, que por cierto la fotocopiadora no estaba muy bien que digamos, con una impresora laser debe salir Muy bién... Esta semana voy hacer otra con mas cuidado y usaré una impresora laser y subo los resultados..

Saludos...


----------



## Cuestavi08 (Jul 2, 2009)

Che muchachos me pueden decir como se llama el papel ese que es tipo una calco
que se imprime común y después se moja y queda pegado en la plaqueta la tinta negra?

gracias


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 3, 2009)

¿Qué és?

¿Rellenar cartuchos con permanente y meter placas en el alimentador de papel?


----------



## albertog84 (Oct 13, 2009)

salu2 amigos del foro, les voy a comentar mi experiencia:

compre por mercadolibre una epson c45 por unas chirolas(43 pesos) la cual estaba bloqueada y desloquie con su correspondiente programa

tras 4 semanas , la desarme, subi todo el grupo cabezzal unos 5 milimetros(tono de mano y discos de corte mediante) asegure todo con planchuelitas de aluminio, y separadores hechos con placas de impresoetc, quedo joya

me hice una bandejuta de carton de 1mm de espesor al cual le agregue un marco hecho con el micmo carton, asi , cuando apoyara la placa quedaria todo al mimo nivel, no quedo muy artistico pero funciono.








un problema, los catuchos de esta maquina usan tinta dye que es completamente soluble en liquido, por lo tanto no sirve para circuitos impresos, preo si funcionaria con las impresoras que usan tinta pigmentada, ejemplo la epson c110. publico esto para que no se desanimen pero tengan ese recaudo ya que estube trabajando en vano , mas alla de los buenos resultados de impresion, el problema fue la tinta y no las modificaciones a la impresora(pequeño detalle, sin tinta pigmentada, no sirrve¡¡¡¡¡)


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Hola Fernando
> 
> No es mala la idea, pero hace falta una laser que tenga carga por un lado y salida por el otro (tipo fotocopiadora aunque no todas sean así)......


El proceso de transferencia de toner (Fotocopiadoras o impresoras laser) no admite hacerlo a superficies conductoras, como por ejemplo la película de cobre de los impresos, obviamente esto lo se por haber echo las pruebas (Intentos) pertinentes.

Respecto a las tintas de impresoras, redundancia, de chorro de tinta, existen varios tipos de tintas que soportan la inmersión en el percloruro, solo es cuestión de "Recargar" los cartuchos con tinta para plotter al solvente o para intemperie


----------



## Limbo (Oct 14, 2009)

> un problema, los catuchos de esta maquina usan tinta dye que es completamente soluble en liquido, por lo tanto no sirve para circuitos impresos, preo si funcionaria con las impresoras que usan tinta pigmentada, ejemplo la epson c110. publico esto para que no se desanimen pero tengan ese recaudo ya que estube trabajando en vano , mas alla de los buenos resultados de impresion, el problema fue la tinta y no las modificaciones a la impresora(pequeño detalle, sin tinta pigmentada, no sirrve¡¡¡¡¡)





> Respecto a las tintas de impresoras, redundancia, de chorro de tinta, existen varios tipos de tintas que soportan la inmersión en el percloruro, solo es cuestión de "Recargar" los cartuchos con tinta para plotter al solvente o para intemperie


¿Y como sé la tinta que tienen mis cartuchos?
¿onde se podrian conseguir las tintas para plotter o para intemperie?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## sony (Oct 14, 2009)

no creo que el trabajo sea en bano ya que a esea inpresora le puedes poner tinta pigmentada.
saludos



limbo dijo:


> ¿Y como sé la tinta que tienen mis cartuchos?
> ¿onde se podrian conseguir las tintas para plotter o para intemperie?
> 
> Gracias.
> Saludos.


pues eso depende del modelo de tu cartucho
las tintas pigmentadas las puedes con seguir en ebay o mercado libre saludos


----------



## Limbo (Oct 14, 2009)

El modelo de mi cartucho es 343 C8766E (color) y 338 C8765E (negro), dejo unas imagenes.

Yo tambien tengo una impresora de chorro de tinta que quiero modificar y me gustaria saber si funcionaria con este tipo de cartucho la tinta que se necesita para imprimir directamente.

Quiero hacer el proyecto de la impresora pero la verdad no se ni por donde empezar. La cuestion es que si no hago esto es para tirarla.

Gracias.
Saludos!

http://www.tiendapcline.com/catalog/images/HP338.jpg?osCsid=72bd7ab89da243ce05dc34bab46a5a2f


----------



## demianel (Oct 21, 2009)

Buenas gente del foro. Yo hace años que vengo con ganas de imprimir directamente sobre PSB's, pero lamentablemente en ese tiempo no disponia de internet. Ahora un poco mas asesorado gracias a uds. La cuestion es que me van a regalar una Canon BJC-1000, y solo vi información sobre hp y epson. Se podra hacer con este tipo? De lo que se es que es un modelo viejo y no pude conseguir los drivers para Xp. Si alguien me puede ayudar estare muy agradecido. Y por ultimo, que tampoco pude conseguir en la web, son los planos o circuitos de esta impresora.. Desde ya muchas gracias por a ayuda. Saludos.


----------



## saiwor (Oct 23, 2009)

Comento: las impresoras a toner, el papel pasa por cilindro, el cilindro lo transfiere el toner al papel, y es algo dificil de hacer pasar un papel de 250g, grosor de un milimetro, por eso se descartaria la impresion directa de toner en la placa.
=======================================================
Y acerca de impresion a tinta, que tipo de tinta alguien lo puede confirmar, porque yo tengo la tinta de ploter, tinta de hp?


----------



## demianel (Oct 23, 2009)

Hola saiwor.. Yo por lo que estuve viendo en el foro, decian de ponerle alguna tinta al alcohol a los cartuchos y tambien la de plotter.. Yo pense ponerle al alcohol. Aun no pude modificar la impresora. Tengo problemas para ampliarle la distancia por donde pasa la placa. Segun como sean mis logros o fracasos ire comentando. Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 26, 2009)

HP hace unas tintas de inyeccion resistentes al agua... posiblemente alguna de esas serviria para hacer la prueba....

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...151&lc=es&dlc=es&cc=pe&lang=es&product=501857


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:


> HP hace unas tintas de inyeccion resistentes al agua.......


No se en México, pero por estas latitudes esta plagado de comercios que se dedican a reciclar cartuchos de impresoras. NO haría falta recurrir a una tinta original.
Muchos de negocios estos están dispuestos a recargarte el cartucho con la tinta que se te ocurra, previo pago claro esta.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 26, 2009)

Alguien sabe si se puede hacer el "modding" con una Canon Bublejet 1000 (BJC1000)

Saludos!!!


----------



## saiwor (Oct 27, 2009)

demianel dijo:


> Hola saiwor.. Yo por lo que estuve viendo en el foro, decian de ponerle alguna tinta al alcohol a los cartuchos y tambien la de plotter.. Yo pense ponerle al alcohol. Aun no pude modificar la impresora. Tengo problemas para ampliarle la distancia por donde pasa la placa. Segun como sean mis logros o fracasos ire comentando. Saludos.


 
si le pones alcohol se disolvera la tinta empezaraa a gotear,,,,



tacatomon dijo:


> Alguien sabe si se puede hacer el "modding" con una Canon Bublejet 1000 (BJC1000)
> 
> Saludos!!!


 
modificar.... si se puede en todas las impresoras a tinta, el problema es consiguir  tinta de tipo indeleble, se  acuerdan cuando por pirmeras vez haciamos nuestra placas con un plumon indeleble; el circuito que vamos quemar...mmm pues ahora lo remplazo el metodo de la plancha,,,
Pues podemos inyectar a cualquier tipo cartucho tinta indeleble... bien funcionaria el metodo de la impresion directa,,, pero si esque existe ese tipo de tinta ooo algun tipo de solucion quimica para convirtir la yinta comun en tipo indeleble.


----------



## damian2009 (Oct 30, 2009)

Alguien podría subir un instructivo de como modificar una Epson Stylos Color 600 para realizar este tipo de trabajo ya que es una impresora vieja y se puede conseguir usada a muy bajo coste. Yo en lo personal tengo una tirada hace años y me gustaría revivirla para darle esta utilidad tan practica como es la de imprimir el circuito directamente sobre el recubrimiento de cobre de una placa fenolica, e imprimir los valores de los componenestes con sus correspondientes dibujos del lado del plastico, asi cuando se quema algo ya sabemos el valor y ubicación del componenete a reemplazar.


----------



## gonzalo345 (Dic 1, 2009)

Estube buscando tintas y encontre estas 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-71101597-tinta-simil-durabrite-pigmentada-de-excelente-calidad-epson-_JM_

Al parecer funciona para los modelos epson de cartuchos individuales
C63 / C83 / C65 / C85 / C67 / C87 , dice ser resistente al agua y sale 30 pesos

Abría que probar


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2009)

gonzalo345 dijo:


> Estube buscando tintas y encontre estas ....


Si esto es cierto:


> *
> NO SE CORRE CON EL AGUA
> *


Es la tinta indicada


----------



## gca (Dic 2, 2009)

Lamentablemente ,lei el articulo y abajo le pregunta:

"Tengo una impresora Hp 3500 y utiliza cartuchos HP 27 y HP28, Necesito imprimir con alguna tinta que sea resistente al agua me podes recomendar algo"

y le responde:

"hola, tinta ressitente al agua para hp no hay, tenes que buscar un papel que proteja mejor la tinta, algun papel fotografico, saludos"

Consejo para los del tema.
Yo al cartucho lo recargue con tinta de marcador indeleble,
resultado: Se arruino el cabezal
asi que descarten esa opcion.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2009)

KiuKIV dijo:


> "Tengo una impresora Hp 3500 y utiliza cartuchos HP 27 y HP28, Necesito imprimir con alguna tinta que sea resistente al agua me podes recomendar algo"
> y le responde:
> 
> "hola, tinta ressitente al agua para hp no hay, tenes que buscar un papel que proteja mejor la tinta, algun papel fotografico, saludos"


Si hay, pero no es la tinta común.
El procedimiento es el siguiente, luego de imprimirle las fotos a la hermana, los trabajos prácticos del hermano, las recetas de cocina de la madre, llega el momento que el cartucho "Se agotó", es entonces que retiramos el cartucho de la impresora, lo ponemos en una bolsita para no mancharnos y nos vamos a una casa que reciclen cartuchos.
Una vez allí le decimos al Sr. o Sra. !! Quiero que me recarguen este cartucho, pero con tinta de* ploter HP* ¡¡ O si no te rompo los dientes (La parte violenta es opcional y se puede omitir)
El Sr. o Sra. responderá que eso no se hace, entonces ustedes le comentan que necesitan "Esa" tinta de ploter (Apta para exterior) si o si.
El Sr. o Sra. ante la posibilidad de perderse un negocio accede y recarga el cartucho.
También es apta para esta “Chapuza” la tinta resistente a UV (También para exterior)

Existe una línea de impresoras Epson que lleva 7 cartuchos de tinta (6 Colores + Negro) que es muy apta para esto (Tinta indeleble y resistente a UV), el problema es que vale un par de miles (U$)


----------



## gca (Dic 2, 2009)

Si lo se ,pero a lo que iva es que esa pregunta se la hace un comprador al vendedor  en el articulo de la pagina que publico Gonzalo por lo que ese tipo de cartucho que venden no sirve.

Saludos


----------



## gonzalo345 (Dic 2, 2009)

El que pregunto por la HP 3500 fui yo, y el cartucho resistente al agua que venden no sirve para impresoras HP

Pero si sirve para impresoras Epson C63 / C83 / C65 / C85 / C67 / C87 las impresora C63 y C65  no son tan caras y suelen venderlas como repuesto por unos 35 pesos


----------



## Raedon (Dic 3, 2009)

Bueno....... 3 años reparando impresoras creo que me dejaron algo de experiencia asi que posteare algunos "TIPS" para los que no entienden mucho de esto.

Antes que nada, yo no uso una impresora para hacer PCB, uso el metodo de la plancha.

Empesemos; por los metodos que vi en internet, estos modding usan *impresoras que soporten tintas DuraBrite*, no se porque pero al ser calentada estas tintas obtienen una dureza extrema para soportar el acido en el proceso de ataque.

Las tintas comunes son a base de agua y alcohol si no me equiboco, lo que pasa cuando se intenta imprimir sobre pcb, al no ser una superficie absorvente la tinta queda como pequñas gotas de agua sobre el pcb y no se seca.

Con respecto a la toma de papel, la mayoria de las impresoras epson, tienen la toma de papel por la parte de atras de forma vertical, esto es facilmente modificable sacandole la bandeja de toma de papel, comunmente son 3 tornillos y ya sale.

La idea de Fernando sobre pegar varias hojas es exelente, es mas se podria reemplazar por carton grueso para siplificar el diseño.

Volviendo a las tintas y cabezales, se prodria probar rellenar un cartucho con tinta indeleble y ver si no se reseca con el uso, me refiero a cuando el cabezal calienta para enviar el chorro de tinta, estimo que no habria problemas, igualmente si se llegara a tapar un cabezal, dispondriamos de otros 2-5 cabzales mas dependiendo el modelo de impresora.

Igualmente si no se usara en mucho tiempo, una vez que usamos la impresora, se sacan los cartuchos, se desmonta el cabezal y con una jeringa y una manguerita se injeta por el cabezal, agua destialda y alcohol isopropilico en 70/30 para limpiarlo y sacar la tinta del cabezal para que no se reseque.

Espero que les sirva la info, cualquier cosa posteen- Saludos


----------



## DANDY (Dic 6, 2009)

yo pienso comparme una epson c87 tengo entendido que es la indicada por que usa tinta durabrite y es resistente al agua, aunque eh buscado en mi pais y solo eh encontrado la c85 ( es tan antigua que solo encontre de segunda y lo bueno es que usa tinta durabrite , y la T24  (tambien usa durabrite y es moderna ), aun no me decido cual comprar aqui les dejo el video de alguien que lo logro con el c87 incluso tiene su pagina de como hacerlo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkHpjzOhzxA


----------



## Raedon (Dic 9, 2009)

Mira, si te la compras nueva no te combiene, porque vas ha dañar una impresora nueva. Yo compraria uan impresora comun y corriente y llenaria los cartuchos con tinta indeleble, no creo que se tapen los injectores.


----------



## albertog84 (Dic 24, 2009)

Saludos amigos del foro, les voy a contar mis experiencias q*UE* fueron semi positivas:

luego de modificar "en vano" mi vieja impresora epson c45 sin buenos resultados decidi , lejos de desanimarme, comprar una impresora epson c87 que usa las famosas tintas durabrite, con el poco presupuesto q*UE* me quedaba tambien compre un cartucho negro original, sisi estoy loco, compre uno original¡¡¡¡¡  ya que las tintas q*UE* venden en mercadolibre dicen "simil" durabrite  y en su momento me inspiraron cierta desconfiansa.

los resultados, con la tinta original quedo algo poseada pero funciono, el problema fue que la tinta se desprendio como si fuera un calco antes de terminar con el percloruro, por suerte la saque a tiempo , antes q*UE* me quedara sin placa. luego de varios intentos tube distintos problemas, cuya conclusion es que el tiempo de calentado antes y despues del"cocinado" de la placa , como asi tambien la limpieza de la misma es fundamental , por desgracia no tengo un hornito electrico para calentar la placa de manera constate y pareja. 
placa hecha con tinta durabrite:



cuando vi y me "emocione" por los resultados decidi comprar la tinta durabrite de mercadolibre con su respectivo cartucho recargable, los resultados fueron bastante parecidos pero la tinta dura menos en el percloruro haci q*UE* habria q*UE* hacer algo para q*UE* la tinta dure mas o el percloruro coma mas rapido, pero en conclusion , no me salieron bien siempr se salia la tinta y muchas pistas desaparecian, sin en vargo cuando hacia las placas, las dejaba bajo el agua y no se corria la tinta, el tema es q*UE* no duraban el tiempoo suficiente en el percloruro.
salu2


----------



## Manonline (Dic 25, 2009)

hace tiempo que ando teniendo ganas de modificar una impresora y ahora tengo disponible una LexMark X1150... Al parecer podria modificarse facilmente, pero no se que onda con los cartuchos ni sus tintas.

Alguien tiene alguna referencia sobre las LexMark?

Saludos,
Mano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2009)

Manonline dijo:


> ...Alguien tiene alguna referencia sobre las LexMark?...


Intenta esto mismo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/226268/


----------



## DANDY (Dic 27, 2009)

miren lo que encontre, una forma de pasar el toner pero mediante electricidad , el del video usa el voltaje que bota una fuente de una fotocopiadora unos KV pero con baja corriente, se aprobecha la electricidad estatica producida para transferir el toner de la hoja al pcb ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMrDZ_EiNhw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## ibdali (Ene 4, 2010)

tengo un conocido que trabaja en fabrica de bolsas como para el supermercado y la tinta la fijan mediante una máquina que genera electricidad estatica. Este es un metodo eficiente pero la maquina no creo que sea para nada barata.


----------



## gonzalo345 (Ene 5, 2010)

Felicitaciones a albertog84, que logro modificar la impresora  

Encontré un poco mas de información fíjate estos links: 

http://www.fullspectrumengineering.com/tutorial.html
http://www.fullspectrumengineering.com/pcbinkjet.html

Capas te ayudan, hay varios datos de la temperatura  y la duración de la cocción de la tinta, utilizan otro ácido e imprimen dos veces sobre el PCB, también cocinan dos veces la placa


----------



## pleguiza (Feb 28, 2010)

Hola a todos! 

El tema me parece sumamente interesante!, sobre todo porque tengo 2 impresoras para sacrificar, una Epson Stilus 440 y una 200, la 440 era mi impresora vieja y la 200 la habia comprado usada para sacarle los motores paso a paso (a solo $10!). Asi que tenia las dos semi-desarmadas esperando el momento para pasar al patibulo....y me tope con este tema! Podrian por favor decirme cual de ambas se adaptaria mejor a este proyecto?.
El otro tema es que estas impresoras, obviamente, se conectan al pc por puerto paralelo como era usual en su epoca....pero en la notebook solo tengo disponibles los usb asi que estoy viendo como me puedo hacer un conversor paralelo/usb con el 18F2550, agradeceria una ayuda al respecto.


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 28, 2010)

Hola colegas,solo queria compartir mi experiencia en este tema,tengo un amigo que imprime las pcb directas de la impesora desde hace años yo lo he visto,usa una hitachi pb modificada en el sofware y es genial la tiene instalada en un eje de coordenadas mororizado,la tiene instalada en su tallercillo de madrid,el problema es que son muy caras aunque el la compro de tercera mano y le salio bien de precio.saludos


----------



## terrapigui (Mar 11, 2010)

Hola
El problema que tengo es a la hora de imprimir una cierta seccion de mi a4.
me explico, cuando he hecho ya el pcb para imprimir lo paso a archivo pdf, cuando lo abro para imprimir no me da la opcion de "colocar mi placa"donde yo quiera para ajustarlo al area de impresion de mi plantilla que contiene mi placa de cobre, sino que sienpre me da el dibujo centrado y no tengo manera de desplazarlo.
a ver si alguien me echa una mano, mi impresora es una epson stylus photo 900.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2010)

*Ni* las impresoras Láser *NI* las fotocopiadoras imprimen sobre cosas metálicas, la imagen se difumina.

Si se puede transferir una imagen xerográfica (Toner) a metal, pero el proceso es muy distinto al que aplica la fotocopiadora o impresora.


----------



## rafaelcarrizo (May 22, 2010)

Hola que tal me llamo rafael tengo 17 y estoy queriendo hacer esa impresora,ya tengo la im presora para probar y estoy sacandome unas dudad.Ahora mi pregunta es:Se puede hacer con el mecanismo de una impresora algo parecido a una fresadora? lo que yo quiero que haga es que directamente me saque la placa para soldar,si nnesesitan mas datos para saver funcionamiento que tengo en mente avisen.Gracias de antemano


----------



## demianel (May 22, 2010)

Hola Rafael, como estas? No sé si hablamos del mismo tema, pero yo estuve pensando en una digitalizadora como las que se utilizan para hacer piezas. Mi idea era sacarle los paso a paso a una impresora y aplicarle una herramienta, como ser un minitorno. Para conseguir que trabaje quitando el cobre. Sin embargo es sólo una idea. Mientras tanto estoy modificando una canon bjc-1000, lo único que me falta es el cartucho y alguna clase de tinta. Por lo visto tanto en el foro como en youtube en muy eficiente este método. Aúnque estaria muy bueno eso de tener la placa sin meterla al ácido. Exitos. Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 23, 2010)

rafael, demianel busquen en el foro "fresadora cnc" hay un tema bastante intreresante sobre una maquina como la que piensan


----------



## demianel (May 23, 2010)

Muchas gracias Helminto G. Ahora mismo lo busco. Me intereza tambien, junto con con lo de esta sección. ¿A tu entender que será más fácil de emprender?


----------



## rafaelcarrizo (May 23, 2010)

eso es presisamente lo que tengo en mente, primero tenia pensado hacerla laser,me habia leido sobre el laser destructor pero no va a poder ser ya que no dispongo de la plata para los instrumentos que nesesito, y ahora tengo este proyecto,la idea es que frese y augeree ya siendo con el mismo taladro o poniendole otro  en frente o al lado igual ya estoy haciendo las pruevas,estoy viendo como puedo hacer que la impresora sea mas lenta,se me ocurrio meterle un pic pero nose si ira a funcar jajaja asique a seguir pensando


----------



## juanma2468 (May 23, 2010)

Aqui dejo algunos videos donde se muestran las impresoras ya modificadas y funcionando para la fabricacion de PCB con impresion directa sobre la misma.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkHpjzOhzxA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSKXtXXAD70
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jncYUwvO7g


----------



## rafaelcarrizo (May 23, 2010)

claro yo lo que querria que haga es que pase la placa por donde pasa el papel comunmente,pero con la diferencia de que en vez de imprimir tenga un mandril con una freza en la punta y que vaya comiendo,ya empece con el proyecto si mas o menos veo que puede llegar a funcar lo subo paraque vean como va quedando


----------



## Helminto G. (May 23, 2010)

aca esta el tema de la cnc:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/fresadora-cnc-muy-simple-barata-20897/


----------



## jesalbert (May 28, 2010)

Si si existe.
Es un modelo hp 460 o 450, las cuales usan una bandeja que se ensambla por atras, por lo que tienes que sacar las tapas de la impresora para poder quitar la bandeja, y entonces poder modificar la entrada de esta.
Tengo un amigo que trabaja reparando este tipo de impresora asi que le compro una le hecho mano y todo sera por la ciencia.
En cuanto tenga en mi poder esta maquinita les mando una foto.


----------



## edippo (May 29, 2010)

No pude evitar leer el post, mi aporte no se si sera de gran ayuda pero ahi les va.

antes que nada les comento que donde trabajo se reparan impresoras, faxes, ups, pc's y monitores, en particular yo trabajo en el sector de impresoras (ahora iniciandome en el sector ups) justamente el año pasado modificamos con un compañero de trabajo y de facu unas  impresoras (epson) las hp no las pude modificar ya que el mecanismo es mucho mas complejo que las de epson (ni me moleste en hacerlo ya que no son de a partes si no que un armatoste de plastico). pero las epson tanto como la linea 400, 600, 700,  y las lineas Cxx se pueden modificar facilmente, tambien lo hice con una epson cx1500 y otras multifuncion CXxxxx (no me acuerdo el modelo esacto) el problema de las multifunciones era el scanner era muy molesto al momento de hacer la prueba pero con mucho cuidado se podia imprimir.

Los de la linea C6x C8x modificamos varios modelos, obteniendo buenos resultados  el problema era que la tinta "durabrite" es una #@%63"!! , ya que si se deja el carro (donde esta el cabezal y el cartucho de tinta)  fuera del "service station" se seca la tinta rapidamente empastandose y tapando el cabezal, el service station es donde posa el carro del cabezal, ahí es donde áhi unas sopapitas para destapar el cabezal y cuando no estas usando o apagas a la impresora, el cabezal va y se ubica encima del service station, si hacen la modificacion asegurense que el cabezal quede bien ubicado sobre el service station para que no se les seque la tinta, es complido hacerlo ya que el service station queda en su pocision original osea mucho mas abajo del cabezal y subirlo es todo un arte. para que la impresora tome la placa en lugar de la hoja es muy sencillo es solo modificacion mecanica unas arandelas, palancas y minitorno soluciona el problema, la parte real del problema es que se mantenga funcional en el tiempo el cabezal, cosa que no pudimos .

cuando preguntan si esta u la otra impresora servira (consejo, opinion humilde de parte mia) les digo que solo sirven las de durabrite, algunos tambien lo llaman pigmentada (supuestamente por que lleva pigmentos vegetales) ya que al calentarlos el pigmento se termina fundiendose sobre la placa dejando un "plastificado", las que son die no sirven, mas alla de lograr una impresion sobre la placa, se ven como si fuera gotitas sobre el cobre (osea no se distribuye sobre la placa, esto es por efecto de capilaridad "fisica I" osea la tension superficial de la tinta es mayor a la tension que hay entre la tinta-placa) y una vez seco la tinta sale cual si fuera polvo, las que son tinta photo es la misma historia que la anterior.

la idea de reemplazar la tinta original de la impresora con un indeleble  es muy mala, ya que la tinta indeleble es mucho mas liquida que las de la impresora, cada linea de impresora tiene una tinta con una densidad especifica para los inyectores,  eso hace que los inyectores se cortocircuiten, el resultado es que la impresora va a mover el cabezal como si estubiese imprimiendo pero no va a imprimir absolutamente nada.

 Hay impresoras capaces de imprimir directamente sobre la placa pero salen un dineral, en mi anterior trabajo (empresa de publicidad vial haciamos carteles de todo tipo) tenian una impresora que imprimia ladrillos, platos, vidrios, espejos, madera, pisos de ceramica, etc. yo me imprimi una de Araceli Gonzalez (selu) sobre carton corrugado.

en la cuestion de modificar una impresora laser, la cual diria yo imposible, ya que las impresoras laser transfieren el toner del cartucho al fotoconductor y del fotoconductor a la hoja, mediante alta tension, obviamente ese es el primer problema a solucionar, porque la hoja se magnetiza desde abajo y la placa tiene el metal hacia arriba, para ello habria que rediseñar la impresora, otro obstaculo es el fotoconductor del toner, que es muy pero muy sensible a los golpes si los tocas mal o lo rayas el resultado es que en la impresion aparece una mancha igual al golpe o raya de manera ciclica, y el borde de la placa es muy malo para el fotoconductor, otro problema es el fusor, este ultimo se encaga de aderir el toner a la hoja, al igual que el fotoconductor del cartucho de toner, este es muy sensible, ya que esta cubierto de teflon o en las impresoras mas nuevas trae una filmina (como si fuera de plastico), si de rompe la filmina o se daña el teflonado el resultado es que en vez de aderir el toner a la hoja, adiere un poco y el otro poco lo levanta y repite la misma impresion en la vuelta siguiente, como resultado pareciera que uno imprimio la imagen varias veces, pero sale con muy mala calidad como borroso, todos estos obstaculos son los que tienen que pasar para modificar una laser, yo paso.

si alguien dice yo si pude o tengo un amigo que lo hizo, por fovor consigase una camara de fotos un boligrafo y cuaderno y a entrevistarlo, averiguen todo de como lo hizo asi pasan el dato y empiezamos a modificar las laser .....

bueno espero que mas o menos les sirva si no entendieron algo o no entendieron nada, solo pregunten.


----------



## franc0 (Jun 17, 2010)

lo mjor para limpiar las pcb`s es una mescla de tinner con gasolina asi el tinner no se vuelve tan volatil sufisiente con limpiar con paño o algon humedecido en esta solucion


----------



## Pax (Ago 22, 2010)

Recien encontre este articulo navegando un poco en internet, y me dio mucha curiosidad y no si alguien alguna vez lo halla intentado..

http://bit.ly/9iUc54


----------



## gca (Ago 22, 2010)

Modificar y hacer que la impresora imprima sobre la placa es posible y facil de realizar, pero tienen que tener en cuenta antes de hacer esto en vano el tipo de tinta a usar y si se consiguen estos cartuchos para la impresora a utilizar o si se pueden recargar con esta tinta y no se dañe.


----------



## 0110110h (Nov 17, 2010)

Entre mañana o mas tardar el viernes termino de modificar una Epson TX115 para este fin, me demore un toque mas por que tube que destapar los inyectores ademas de cortar varios pedazos de plastico de la parte trasera para crear una entrada para la PCB. En cuanto la tenga funcionando subo un video


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 17, 2010)

Que tal algo así?





Intentaré en una impresora de tinta que tengo por ahí... ya veré que sucede.


----------



## 0110110h (Nov 18, 2010)

Me demore un poco mas por que no solo tenia q*UE* modificarla sino que también le tuve q*UE* destapar los inyectores (es típico de las EPSON), hice una prueba sobre un cartón del mismo ancho que una placa de pertinax e imprimió excelente el test de inyectores, la verdad no se como hice ya q*UE* no pude imprimir de nuevo tras varios intentos, el problema esta en q*UE* la maquina no censa q*UE* haya papel, no bien como lo hace ya probé moviendo con un destornillador una palanquita que tiene a la entrada del papel, a la vez q*UE* meto el cartón para imprimir, pero nada, empieza a girar y lleva el cartón desde la entrada a la salida moviendo un poco el cabezal de impresión y luego se enciende la luz de falta de papel. O sea no lo detecta pero a la vez lo lleva de un lado al otro. Probé sacando la palanquita pero el resultado es que apenas la enciendo comienza a girar y nunca se detiene hasta q*UE* unos 30 segundos después se para y enciende la luz de falta de papel. Alguien con conocimientos en impresoras me puede orientar en algo? Aunque sea en q*UE* pruebas puedo hacer para ver donde esta el problema. Desde ya Gracias.


----------



## 0110110h (Nov 19, 2010)

Mis estimados acá les dejo unas fotos de la primer PCB que imprime mi TX115 modificada. Aclaro que todavía no termino de hacer todas las modificaciones en las fotos de la impresora puede verse que me falta poner una bandeja hecha de MDF para que sea mas cómodo introducir la PCB y un par de sositas mas, pero no mucho. En cuanto este totalmente finalizada vuelvo a subir fotos.
PD: Lastima la calidad de las imágenes pero es lo mas q da mi cel chinesco. Las próximas son con una cam digital. Saludos a todos y gracias por toda la inf posteada.


----------



## sony (Nov 19, 2010)

felicidades  @0110110hte quedo muy bien


----------



## sbl (Dic 20, 2010)

El que pregunto por la HP 3500 fui yo, y el cartucho resistente al agua que venden no sirve para impresoras HP

Pero si sirve para impresoras Epson C63 / C83 / C65 / C85 / C67 / C87 las impresora C63 y C65  no son tan caras y suelen venderlas como repuesto por unos 35 pesos[/QUOTE]


yo estube en las mismas desarme una hp 3500 malogre casi toso el equipo y no logre imprimir una calidad aceptable de pbc

pero la impresora epson t25 es la mejos aliada es relativa mente sencillo modificarla y si imprime a buena calidad con tinta resistente al agua tengo un proyecto con este modelo bien abansado  ((soy nuevo en el foro disculpen los errores))


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 20, 2010)

Que opinan de esto?


----------



## sbl (Dic 20, 2010)

esat muy bueno la parece mas sencillo que destruir un impresora para hacer lo mismo


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 21, 2010)

Muy prolijo el tipo. Ojala me salga así alguna vez..


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 21, 2010)

Lo que no me explico es qué es esa cosa por donde pasa la PCB repetidas veces??? Es una impresora modificada y lo que se me viene a la mente es que los rodillos están calientes y la presión que ejercen sobre la placa es ideal para un impreso excelente... ¡Y vaya que lo es!


----------



## kmiz (Dic 21, 2010)

Yo diria que es una plastificadora de documentos sin la carcasa.
Yo tengo una en casa pero si la desmonto creo que me cuesta el matrimonio, jejejejeje

Pero, usa una hoja ya escrita, no? No hay riesgo de que tambien se quede con la impresion original en la pcb?


----------



## ernestogn (Dic 21, 2010)

para mi es el fusor de una impresora laser.. 
depues veo si tengo alguna para desmontar y experimentar.


----------



## electroconico (Dic 21, 2010)

Es la enmicadora o plastificadora sin la carcasa.
Lo se porque abrí la mía  y la uso de la misma forma que en vídeo.
También se pueden usar hojas de revistas y pasa muy bien el tonner.Las hojas son algo brillositas y delgadas , aunque no tengo idea de que papel sea.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 21, 2010)

electroconico dijo:


> Es la enmicadora o plastificadora sin la carcasa.
> Lo se porque abrí la mía  y la uso de la misma forma que en vídeo.
> También se pueden usar hojas de revistas y pasa muy bien el tonner.Las hojas son algo brillositas y delgadas , aunque no tengo idea de que papel sea.



Y esas donde se consiguen??? Deberás que no las he visto en mi ciudad... Y el método es muy bueno, parecido al del planchado pero más uniforme y sin menos problemas. (Vaya que me ha traido muchos problemas el método de la plancha... Por eso casi no hago PCB´s.)


----------



## electroconico (Dic 21, 2010)

La compre en office depot,me la recomendaron para esto de los pcbs.

```
http://store.officedepot.com.mx/OnlineStore/SearchSKU.do?sku=38562
```







0110110h

Que bien te esta quedando.

Que ancho mínimo puede imprimir?? llegará a los .2mm??


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 21, 2010)

electroconico dijo:


> La compre en office depot,me la recomendaron para esto de los pcbs.
> 
> ```
> http://store.officedepot.com.mx/OnlineStore/SearchSKU.do?sku=38562
> ```



Vaya!!! Tu información me ha sido de mucha ayuda compatriota!!!    

Muchas Gracias!
Saludos!


----------



## kmiz (Dic 21, 2010)

Ademas con la plastificadora se calienta por ambos lados con lo que se puede preparar un doble cara.
La mia llega solo a 1.5 mm


----------



## Scooter (Dic 21, 2010)

¿Y que usa para estañar, no he podido ver el producto?

¿será esto?
http://www.bidefordtool.co.uk/thumbpages/Solder_Pastes_ROSOL_3-1.php


----------



## kmiz (Dic 21, 2010)

estaño en pasta, no?

Si, esta es su hoja de caracteristicas:
http://www.rothenberger.es/documentos/17.ES.02.pdf


----------



## ivan_mzr (Dic 21, 2010)

electroconico dijo:


> Es la enmicadora o plastificadora sin la carcasa.
> Lo se porque abrí la mía  y la uso de la misma forma que en vídeo.



Si, pero segun, esta modificada tiene un micro atmel y algunas cosas mas.

http://thomaspfeifer.net/laminator_temperatur_regelung.htm


----------



## Diego German (Dic 21, 2010)

*tocatomon dijo*


> Y el método es muy bueno, parecido al del planchado pero más uniforme y sin menos problemas. (Vaya que me ha traido muchos problemas el método de la plancha... Por eso casi no hago PCB´s.)



la verdad es que yo tambien tuve problemas con el metodo de la plancha  hasta que le coji el hilo y ahora todas las placas las hago con este metodo y salen muy bien  

ahi te adjunto un pdf en el cual explica como hacerlo ojala les sirva

saludos...


----------



## sbl (Dic 22, 2010)

bueno yo logre buenos resultados co la epson t25 solo me falta lograr correjir la entrada para q*UE* sea precisa


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 22, 2010)

noooooooooo, que genio sbl! te felicito por tu creación.. muy muy buena!! dale para adelante ahora a hacer PCB industriales jeje.. saludos!!


----------



## sony (Dic 22, 2010)

bueno pues yo ay tengo una impresora hp que casi no uso ni modo voy a tener que meterle mano  antes que se me sequen los cartuchos


----------



## zxeth (Dic 23, 2010)

daaaaaaa ayer desmantele una impresora para sacarle los pap y el encoder u,u


----------



## 0110110h (Dic 23, 2010)

electroconico dijo:


> La compre en office depot,me la recomendaron para esto de
> 0110110h
> 
> Que bien te esta quedando.
> ...



 Eleve con arandelas hechas de cartón todo el cabezal de impresión por lo que imprime la pcb que son 2mm de ancho + 1mm de ancho de una bandeja de cartón sobre la que va la pcb.

  En estos momentos estoy experimentando con la tinta para impresión, he decidido fabricarla yo mismo luego de varios intentos fallidos con las tintas durabrite originales y de OCP (que es la mejor marca no original, son alemanas). Me compre los cartuchos recargables autorreseteables y voy a llenar el cartucho negro con la solución de flux soldante que posteo fogonazo, la idea es imprimir con este liquido directamente sobre la pcb previamente precalentada para que se evapore instantáneamente el alcohol isopropílico y quede una capa protectora de resina rubia.
  Estoy probando con la viscosidad de la disolución al echarle mas o menos alcohol, ya que si es muy espesa no se forman las gotas microscópicas si no que se junta todo en la punta del cabezal. Es muy tedioso, es probar – limpiar inyectores, hasta que de en la tecla.


----------



## albertog84 (Feb 4, 2011)

hola amigos del foro , yo probe una y mil veces el tema de la tinta y siempre con problemas, la tinta se termina corriendo con el agua, lo que me llevo a la siguiente hipotesis, teoria, delirio. o genialidad ; segun corresponda:

1-si la tinta se corre, como se pude aprovechar eso en ves de perjudicarme y reprimir las ganas de destrozar la "impresorita" contra la pared?
2-si la tinta "indeleble" ya sea la original o la ocp no me sirve porque se termina corriendo despues de un tiempo en el percloruro, por que no comprar la tinta dye comun, que es mas barata, si total se va a correr con el agua?
3-como hago para que la tinta dye me sirva si lo que quiero es proteger la placa del acido?

LA RESPUESTA ES LA SIGUIENTE:

 1-imprimir con la tinta dye el pcb,   PEROOOO , con la salvedad que en ves de imprimir el circuito , imprimimos lo que queremos de se coma el acido (una impresion en negativo), esto nos gastara mas tinta, pero como la dye es mas barata , que mas da....

2-ustedes estaran diciendo PARA QUE???? si se corre igual? ........bueno aqui viene el truco:
cuado imprimimos en negativo tapamos lo que no queremos de la plaqueta dejando en el cobre el dibujo"desnudo" de nuestro circuito,.

3-con que tapamos nuestro circuito "desnudo"? con marcador indeleble¡¡¡ yo uso un EDDING 400 , le paso por encima de la plaqueta sin preocuparme por la prologidad, simplemente tapo lo de color cobre , y si toco la parte de la tinta dye no me importa.....

4- diran para que quiero una plaqueta toda negra? : luego de tapar lo que quedaba de color cobriso espero que se seque bien la tinta del marcador y tiro la plaqueta en agua......que pasa? la tinta dye se sale, frotando con la llema de los dedos suabemente queda al descubierto nuestro dibujo en tinta indeleble de verdad

yo lo probe y funciona, el tema es la tinta indeleble , a veces se resquebraja porque sse frota fuerte, es cuestion de prueba hasta tomarle la mano

la ventaja de este metodo es que no se necesitan tintas especiales que pueden arruinar las impresoras.


----------



## fas0 (Feb 4, 2011)

para eso mejor seguir con el papel termotransferible o ilustración... es medio engorroso eso alberto, sin mencionar tedioso ja


----------



## humadera1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Baya  la T25 de epson se puede transformar  que bien   pero me pregunto si sus tintas originales con pigmentos Durawrite pueden soportar el acido percloruro ferrico

estoy como loco por hacer este proyecto,  una manera de descartar las tintas es asi

1  imprimir antes una transparencia en la impresora que uds ban a desarmar
2  sumergen esa transparencia en el acido
3  al cabo de unos 10 min. chekean si es que se a corrido o borrado la tinta


es una manera practica de descartar las tintas, yo ise esto con mi HP multifuncional y la tinta origina que lleba no sirve para estos propositos y asi funcionara no boy a sacrificar mi HP  je je

Pues armado con transparencias fui a hacer impresiones en la calle en multiples tiendas 

probe muchas marcas hasta que llegue a un  EPSON 300 antiguo que usaba siempre tintas compatibles y adivinen que  SOPORTA EL ACIDO  lo deje 10 min y nada no se borro,   lo deje 30 min y nada    lo deje 4 horas y nada    lo deje hasta el dia siguiente  y la fuking tinta no se borro


lamentablemente estos modelos lla no se venden por eso quiero ad*QU*irir un  T25 que no estan muy caras
lo malo es que aun no hay tintas compatibles para estos modelos  
Tal vez no sea nesesario ponerle tinta compatible por ser  Durawrite no lo se y las tiendas de tipeos no usan aun estas impresoras


----------



## electroconico (Feb 6, 2011)

0110110h dijo:


> Eleve con arandelas hechas de cartón todo el cabezal de impresión por lo que imprime la pcb que son 2mm de ancho + 1mm de ancho de una bandeja de cartón sobre la que va la pcb.
> 
> En estos momentos estoy experimentando con la tinta para impresión, he decidido fabricarla yo mismo luego de varios intentos fallidos con las tintas durabrite originales y de OCP (que es la mejor marca no original, son alemanas). Me compre los cartuchos recargables autorreseteables y voy a llenar el cartucho negro con la solución de flux soldante que posteo fogonazo, la idea es imprimir con este liquido directamente sobre la pcb previamente precalentada para que se evapore instantáneamente el alcohol isopropílico y quede una capa protectora de resina rubia.
> Estoy probando con la viscosidad de la disolución al echarle mas o menos alcohol, ya que si es muy espesa no se forman las gotas microscópicas si no que se junta todo en la punta del cabezal. Es muy tedioso, es probar – limpiar inyectores, hasta que de en la tecla.



Yo me refería al ancho de pista que puedes obtener con esa impresora. 

Te va quedando muy bien!

Saludos


----------



## humadera1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hola 0110110h
Que paso con las tintas durabrite originales     No aguantan el acido ferrico?


----------



## sbl (Feb 6, 2011)

las tintas dura bryte son buenas si soportan el agua la etson t25 es buena para el proyecto solo que se tiene que ver la manera de hacer un secado rapido ya que la tinta demora en secar en la placa.
pense ponerle una resisitencia de calor a la salida de las que hay en las secadoras de cabello pero no allo como acoplarla.


----------



## humadera1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Si lo dejas secar a temperatura ambiente se te mueve las pistas del circuito, es desir se chorrea o algo asi?

mañana o pasado mañana comprare ya esta  printer ^^


----------



## josco (Feb 6, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Y esas donde se consiguen??? Deberás que no las he visto en mi ciudad... Y el método es muy bueno, parecido al del planchado pero más uniforme y sin menos problemas. (Vaya que me ha traido muchos problemas el método de la plancha... Por eso casi no hago PCB´s.)


 

son como las hojas de la revista tv y novelas!!(de mexico) no la leo he! pero me encontre una y use las hojas para el metodo de la plancha y funciona


----------



## sbl (Feb 7, 2011)

humadera1 dijo:


> Si lo dejas secar a temperatura ambiente se te mueve las pistas del circuito, es desir se chorrea o algo asi?
> 
> mañana o pasado mañana comprare ya esta  printer ^^



no la tinta queda fija solo que a cualquier raspon se sale, a temperatura ambiente demora demaciado para secar.
por eso es nesesario una fuente de calor para secarla y poder trabajarla sin nimgun miedo.


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 8, 2011)

Pero con un secador de cabellos seguro la tinta se corre. No lo aconsejo como fuente de calor. 
Saludos!


----------



## humadera1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Interesante sbl

he correteado todo los centros comerciales y nadie quiere hacer 1 prueba en transparencia, hasta les he dicho te compro 5  T25s y no atracan

bueno creo *[CHAT NO]* la unica manera de secarlo rapido es usando un horno  o con una pistola de secar, solo tienes que darle por atras de circuito.

por otro lado yo no pienso meterlo a mi  microndas Ya saben que los metales lo magron 

Lo que yo boy a hacer es preparar una holla con unos soportes para la placa y ponerlo a la cosina y con un termometro adentro para mantenerlo a una temperatura aslvo


----------



## sbl (Feb 10, 2011)

lo que yo estaba intentando es hacer despues de imprimirla dejarla encima de una cocina electrica a una cierta distancia durante un determinado tiempo(las cocinas electricas de resistencia de micron)
-intemte secarlo con una pistola de calor pero se me paso la mano queme la placa y se hicieron burbujas de ahiere entre la vaquelita y el cobre


----------



## alcorte (Mar 2, 2011)

miren este video.. 





 
que opinan??

para mi es un poquito largo el proceso, pero parece que se pueden obtener muy buenos resultados.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 2, 2011)

Siempre he pensado que una impresora para CDs debería de valer.


----------



## Agucasta (Mar 5, 2011)

Puede ser, pero no sé la verdad cómo funcionan esas impresoras de CD. La mía, es por LightScribe, el sistema es circular, o sea, el CD/DVD va girando como de costumbre puesto al revés en la lectograbadora, y un segundo láser (en éste caso no es óptico sino grabador) quema la superficie de algunos CD/DVD (digo algunos porque se compran aparte y son carísimos). Así que supongo que el LightScribe no sirve para PCB  jaja

Saludos!


----------



## ernestogn (Mar 5, 2011)

Las impresoras de cd tienen una bandeja donde uno pone un cd imprimible (tiene una pelicula de algo parecido a papel encima) y la impresora lo imprime  los resultados son asombrosos.
seguramente con el procedimiento de calentar el PCB antes de imprimirlo con tintas durabrite quedara muy bien ,perooooo., el sistema sirve para PCBs que se circunscriban a un un dametro de 12Cm,,,
yo tengo una impresora de esas ,pero se me rompio el cabezarl del negro y no lo consigo,,.,,,


----------



## zxeth (Mar 7, 2011)

Me funcionara la deskjet 520?, tengo una tirada y me quiero hacer algo asi


----------



## alcorte (Mar 8, 2011)

yo la verdad es que estoy muy intereza en este tema, pero tambien me pongo a pensar, y si tipos como ezevalla, fogonazo y tantos otros que se la pasan haciendo PCBs y que la tienen clara, no lo usan o no lo implementaron, creo yo que es por algo.


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 8, 2011)

porque eso de destripar impresoras tal ves no sea lo suyo, si tienes una impresora abandona y sin uso, por que no?


----------



## ernestogn (Mar 9, 2011)

según se dice, solo funciona con tintas durabrite , (epson a prueba de agua) ahora mismo le pregunto a mi proveedor si tiene de esas tintas de a litro.
tengo por aquí una que otra epson con el cabezal negro en malas condiciones, pero claro , siempre se puede imprimir en Cian.


----------



## zxeth (Mar 9, 2011)

Al final me decidi por no estirparla porque justo despues de agarrar la hoja esta se dobla hacia arriba por un canal. No sigue de largo . Ahora que me pongo a pensar.. Las fotos que se imprimen con la impresora a chorro de tinta (la tinta se calienta y se pega a el papel fotografico me parece, porque sale caliente despues de imprimir), sirven para hacer el metodo de la plancha?, yo hago los pcbs a marcador indeleble todavia


----------



## ElTallercito (Mar 9, 2011)

Muy bueno este tema, y para colo tengo una impresora media viejita tirada por ahi. Pero lo que a mi se me ocurrio fue reemplarar los cartuchos por un fibron(Sharpie que funcionan de maravilla) jaaj y ver que pasaba. Funcionara??

Saludos a todos foristas


----------



## Zps (Mar 11, 2011)

Hola, la verdad he reformado una Hp 400, que lleva los cartuchos Hp26 pero el problema es que no consigo tinta resistente al acido..Alguien me puede decir que tinta puedo usar?He preguntado y me dijeron que tengo que ver bien el tema de la densidad y nadie me dice cual puede ir..
Mucha gracias!!
Saludos


----------



## 0110110h (Mar 11, 2011)

humadera1 dijo:


> Hola 0110110h
> Que paso con las tintas durabrite originales     No aguantan el acido ferrico?



 Perdón por la tardanza, he estado muy ocupado en otros proyectos y la facu. Lo de la impresora me llevo mucho mas tiempo y esfuerzo del q pensé. Te comento que las tintas durabrite no me sirvieron un "·$%&"·& no se como les ha funcionado a otros. Gaste mucho dinero y también compre los cartuchos recargables con chip autoreset para poder llenarlos con lo que yo quisiera. Por el momento tengo el proyecto abandonado hace como 2 mese hasta nuevo aviso. Según lo que probé antes de imprimir hay que precalentar la PCB con un secador de pelos para que no se corra la tinta q aunque sea durabrite igual se corre un poco, luego de imprimir la mandaba a un horno eléctrico por 1, 2 ó 3 minutos a distintas temperaturas y con todas las combinaciones  quedaba sequita y se veía muy bien pero al meterla al percloruro se saltan los pedasos de tinta dura.
Cuando retome voy a intentar lo que ya les había comentado
"_voy a llenar el cartucho negro con la solución de flux soldante que posteo fogonazo, la idea es imprimir con este liquido directamente sobre la pcb previamente precalentada para que se evapore instantáneamente el alcohol isopropílico y quede una capa protectora de resina rubia.
Estoy probando con la viscosidad de la disolución al echarle mas o menos alcohol, ya que si es muy espesa no se forman las gotas microscópicas si no que se junta todo en la punta del cabezal. Es muy tedioso, es probar – limpiar inyectores, hasta que de en la tecla_"


----------



## zxeth (Mar 11, 2011)

0110110h dijo:


> Perdón por la tardanza, he estado muy ocupado en otros proyectos y la facu. Lo de la impresora me llevo mucho mas tiempo y esfuerzo del q pensé. Te comento que las tintas durabrite no me sirvieron un "·$%&"·& no se como les ha funcionado a otros. Gaste mucho dinero y también compre los cartuchos recargables con chip autoreset para poder llenarlos con lo que yo quisiera. Por el momento tengo el proyecto abandonado hace como 2 mese hasta nuevo aviso. Según lo que probé antes de imprimir hay que precalentar la PCB con un secador de pelos para que no se corra la tinta q aunque sea durabrite igual se corre un poco, luego de imprimir la mandaba a un horno eléctrico por 1, 2 ó 3 minutos a distintas temperaturas y con todas las combinaciones  quedaba sequita y se veía muy bien pero al meterla al percloruro se saltan los pedasos de tinta dura.
> Cuando retome voy a intentar lo que ya les había comentado
> "_voy a llenar el cartucho negro con la solución de flux soldante que posteo fogonazo, la idea es imprimir con este liquido directamente sobre la pcb previamente precalentada para que se evapore instantáneamente el alcohol isopropílico y quede una capa protectora de resina rubia.
> Estoy probando con la viscosidad de la disolución al echarle mas o menos alcohol, ya que si es muy espesa no se forman las gotas microscópicas si no que se junta todo en la punta del cabezal. Es muy tedioso, es probar – limpiar inyectores, hasta que de en la tecla_"



Si le pones alcohol a la tinta esta se va a diluir. Pensa que para limpiar las pcb despues de el percloruro ferrico se usa el alcohol para limpiarlas, asi que la tinta va a desaparecer en cuanto le pongas alcohol


----------



## rascueso (Mar 11, 2011)

que tal amigos... yo arranque a destripar una impresora viejita pero hace unas semanas que abandone el proyecto. mi idea es cargar el cartucho con tinta indeleble 0111001211200121 probaste con esa tinta??  
saludos....


----------



## humadera1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Balla amigos por estos lares de este  planeta  existen un monton de marcas compatibles de tintas abidas y por aber que tu puedes comprar desde solo por  $ 3.00  hasta $ 7.00   de cualquier impresora

Y lla encontre una tinta en special que no se diluye en el percloruro ferrico
Como conte en unos post mas atras.  Deje un fotolito impreso sumergido de un dia al otro y el acido no lo disolvio

A qui hay las tintas que tu deseas lo que no hay son las impreosoras viejas y antiguas que funcionan con esas tintas

Estaba por comprar una Epson T25 nueba, no esta muy caro al cambio del dollar es como  $ 37.5 pero aun no hay muchas tintas compatibles para probar aun*[CHAT NO]* digan que las Durabrite no se disuelve, Yo no puedo creer eso hasta que haga una prueba en un Fotolito y lo sumerja en acido

Por otro lado un amigo me ba a vender una  Epson 700 a  $ 17.00 que la tiene tirado en la asotea, solo espero que sus cavezales no se hallan tapado
con esta impresora si lo tengo vien claro por que es el que usa el tipo de tinta compatible que no se dilulle en el acido ferrico  ^^


----------



## sbl (Mar 14, 2011)

las tintas dura bryte al ser secadass y evaporarse el liquido se formaban pequeños aujeros lo cual al  momento de revelar permitia carcomer al cobre, yo creo que eso se debe a la forma en que la seqe fue muy rapido(solo 20 seg con pistola de calor).
probare con un secado mas lento.
-yo prime hise la prueva con una HP serie3900 a la cual le cambie la tinta por tinta indeleble de los que utilizan los plumones.
la verdad si funciono imprimi y todo el detalle fue el mismo no seca rapido, la impresora lo imprime de manera muy pobre, y el cabezal si lo dejas mas de 20min sin usar se seca la tinta lo cual tapa los orificios lo cual en el peor de los casos daña el cabezal.
-me dare tiempo espero pronto para hacer la prueba de tinta indeleble en la T-25 a ver que pasa. saludos


----------



## patriciodj (Abr 27, 2011)

hola encontre este metodo; quisas este en el foro, pero de mas no esta.


----------



## rascueso (Abr 27, 2011)

tenes mas info amigo?? como ser que papel usa y esas cosas? parece rápido y efectivo el método. saludoss


----------



## patriciodj (Abr 27, 2011)

hola rascueso no lo e probado pero el papel es un acetato fino y pegamento en barra por lo que e visto


----------



## conejin (Jun 1, 2011)

Hola, han probado con las tintas que se utilizan para estampar vasos o poleras. Aqui en chile se llaman Tintas para sublimacion, se supone que se utilizan con impresoras de inyeccion de tinta.


----------



## sbl (Jun 2, 2011)

las tintas de sublimacion son demaciado gruesas como para que pasa por al apertura del cabezal lo atascaria dudo que eso funcione pero valdria hacer la prueva 
-yo en particular vi que la manera mas viable de hacerlo esta con una impresora lasert y luego transferirla placa pero en ves de utilizar la clasica plancha utilizare un enmicadora.
por aora estyo estancado no tengo economia para comprar una enmicadora 
pero ni bien la compre ya les comento como me fue


----------



## ahug00 (Jun 3, 2011)

con un marcador indeleble funciona lo famosos sharpie son los ideales (valga la publicidad)


----------



## sbl (Jun 4, 2011)

hola ahug00 la tinta  como la utilizas la rellenas en el cartucho o como la utilizas.


----------



## ahug00 (Jun 8, 2011)

calcas en la placa el circuito y lo que haces luego es remarcar con el marcador al sumergirlo en el ácido no se borrara la tinta la manera de calcarlo a la placa es con papel carbón es muy económica esta opción pero es un poco tedioso


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 15, 2011)

Me parece genial esto de las impresoras a tinta pero me preocupa un poco eso de la tinta a usar o podria tambien hacer eso de calentar la placa con la tinta
aca puedo comprar una impresota t25
y las q*UE* imprimen cds tambien hay y una de ellas la q*UE* mas sale es la t50


----------



## androx (Jun 26, 2011)

Saludos, a todos en el foro, pues hace poco lei acerca de modificar una impresora epson para poder imprimir placas pcb's 

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/gener...1-hacking_printer_directly_print_pcbs-13.html

ahorita estoy como que detenido ya que la impresora tiene 2 sensores, uno que lee el principio de la hoja que se encuentra en el cabezal y otro que lee el principio dela hoja, aunque por ahora estare detenido por que me quede sin tinta, :enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado: pues quisiera saber si alguien lo ha intentado y que quiera ayudarme para resolver estos problemas, solo tenga las fotos las comenzare a subir a este post, y espero los comments, talves a alguien le haya funcionado


----------



## zorrux (Jun 28, 2011)

Como idea suelta ,¿existira algo  INTERMEDIARIO  entre el toner y la placa?

Digo ,algo  no precisamente tinta .pero  que si se pueda  imprimir  y luego  el toner  se adhiera a este ?


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 28, 2011)

que toner las impresoras a tinta no tienen toner, tienen cartuchos, las impresoras laser si llevan toner


----------



## 15624628 (Jul 5, 2011)

usa quita esmalte y sale perfecto yo tenia el mismo problma


----------



## 0110110h (Jul 5, 2011)

Moja un algodón en "tiner 500" y nada más pasalo suavemente por la placa, sale solo. Lo conseguís en una pinturería.


----------



## humadera1 (Sep 4, 2011)

A si es y se puede experimentar con tintas compatibles tambien!!


----------



## joelexel (Sep 17, 2011)

q animalada hacer esto con tu impresora es una muy buena opcion solo si produces trabajos en serie, ademas como dijeron x ahi tenes que usar tinta especial resistente al agua q se seca con rapidez de no usarla


----------



## sbl (Sep 19, 2011)

joelexel dijo:


> q animalada hacer esto con tu impresora es una muy buena opcion solo si produces trabajos en serie, ademas como dijeron x ahi tenes que usar tinta especial resistente al agua q se seca con rapidez de no usarla



no se trata de hacer trabajos en serie o no se trata de obtener placas con una alta definicion para poder trabajar con los nuevos componentes en el mercado ya que la mayoria empieza a salir en SMD.
lo de la impresora sige siendo una opcion viable, ultimamente estaba pensando en un proceso que vi mas atras en el foro y me parece que si se trabaja mejor esa idea seria muy viable tambien


----------



## el indio (Sep 28, 2011)

Perdon, alguien probo con una impresora termica (tipo las de los kioscos digitales kodack) o domesticamente las impresoritas para fotos digitales


----------



## joelexel (Sep 29, 2011)

Che me interesa lo de la impresora térmica parece prometedor que tipo de tintas usan, no estarás confundido con las típicas inkjet acordate que el pertinax no se dobla como el papel y la mayoría de las tintas son al agua. Si podes subí alguna fotito o algún modelo y entre todos tal ves saquemos algo bueno

ya investigue un poco y el problema de la tinta térmica es la falta de resolución se utiliza en la industria para etiquetar cajas, vencimientos, etc. a gran velocidad


----------



## el indio (Sep 30, 2011)

No, yo hablo de unas chiquitas que venian para fotos hogareñas, en formatos creo de 10 x 15 y que utilizan como insumo no tinta sino una cinta de plastici muy fino y depositan termicamente el color que viene pegado a esta lamina plastica, es una version maxi de las viejas citicen no me acuerdo si 330 o 600 era el modelo, llevaban 4 cartuchos de ribbon (cinta) con los colores magenta cian y amarillo y la de negro, parecia un sistema de agujas pero no, era termico podias imprimir sobre celofan o plastico sin problemas, se usaba mucho en publicidad, estas de fotos que yo digo(los kioscos de kodak) utilizan el mismo concepto, la foto pasa 3 veces y deposita cada color por capas y el pasaje es casi plano, tendriamos que ver si en el foro hay alguien que repare o conozca de este tipo de impresoras como para ubicarnos un poco, la que digo es tipo sony dpp fp35 que es bastante viejita.


----------



## joelexel (Sep 30, 2011)

Estan muy buenas estas impresoras seria muy fácil hacer una transferencia con estas tintas ya que son especialmente térmicas y tienen una excelente resolución, Pero claro esta su desventaja es el costo de ellas  y sus insumos, pero para alguien que tiene una por ahí le viene excelente.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 20, 2011)

Seguro, se puede hacer de todo con todo. ¿Para que?


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 20, 2011)

Existen y son comerciales, se les conoce como imprentas offset digital y simplemente "dibujan" la imagen en la placa, despues la imprimen y finalmente el mismo laser la borra para reiniciar el proceso


----------



## Brunlab (Mar 5, 2013)

Este metodo es estupendo, la verdad es que facilita mucho el proceso de fabricacion.






Al parecer el truco esta en las tintas Durabrite:


----------



## sbl (Mar 6, 2013)

si es un sistema muy interesante para trabajar en proto tipos ya que ahorra varioas pasao de otras formas ded trabajo, bueno como dije hice esta prueba con una epson T25 la compre nueva y la tuve que desarmar al final hize las pruebas y si salia bien el problema era como secar la tinta lo mas rapido posible ya que esta no se secaba en la placa, use timtas durabryte resistentes al agua.


----------



## Brunlab (Mar 6, 2013)

Investigando un poco por la red descubrí que había que calentar la placa antes unos tres minutos ( Una plancha va bien ) luego imprimir y luego volver a calentar otros tres minutos.
Olle y se queda la tinta quieta o se corre...


----------



## YORMAN GODOY (Jul 25, 2013)

yo utilizo gasolina para quitar el toner de las pcb y funciona rapidamente, en si se puede utilizar varios tipos de solventes organicos aromaticos (xileno, benceno, tolueno, insol...) recuerda hacerlo en un area bien ventilada ya que despues no vas a aguantar el dolor de cabeza y si te expones mucho tiempo te puede dar una neumonitis quimica.


----------



## palurdo (Jul 25, 2013)

yo mismo uso disolvente universal para pinturas (xileno+tolueno+metanol) en un lugar ventilado. La acetona no me quita el toner de mi impresora.


----------

